# Toothpaste in Eye :(



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So Sam just got a massive glob of toothpaste in his eye. As usual he was underfoot in the bathroom and Jeff got a little overzealous trying to squeeze the last bit of toothpaste from the tube. 

I was able to wash it out for the most part and his eye is watering up and lots of eye boogies collecting in the eye corner right now... should I be concerned???


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Sammy...sorry can't help but I hope he is ok.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would just keep flushing to make sure you got it out. Wait alittle while to see if he stops with the eye watering. Poor Sam and Jeff. I am sure they both feel bad over what happened.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Like Beaushel said, I'd keep flushing it - for at least ten minutes, if not 15. Toothpaste is pretty stingy so if possible, get a hose on his eye and cold hose it for ten - fifteen minutes to help.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just an update, Sam is fine now. His eye watered up pretty bad last night and he did appear to want to leave it closed some of the time but this morning he looks good as new.

It was so scary! It was like those pictures of the animals in the oil spill with the oil all gunked in their eyes, except it was white toothpaste and it was caking his eye up so he could barely open it, and any water i was flushing in was making the toothpaste all foamy! Poor guy  He was trying to rub his face on my shirt to get it off, we both ended up covered in the tooth paste, and then not only was I afraid of any damage to his eye from it, but afraid he or Dill would ingest some of it and I know toothpaste can be toxic for them if ingested in large amounts! 

Ugh.. so glad he seems to be just fine, his eye wasn't even goopy this morning so I think he's ok.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm glad he's better!

Just wondering, did reading this thread make your eyes water up? It made mine water...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Good for you getting it flushed right away


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, made mine water when I read it. I think I have sympathetic eye-watering syndrome, though. My mom's eyes get so red and watery when she's sick or with allergies and just looking at her makes my eyes run. In fact, just typing this and thinking about it made my eyes water!

Glad to hear he's okay!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad Sam is ok....when I read your post last night I was thinking this can't happen very often. Leave it to a Golden


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

janine said:


> Glad Sam is ok....when I read your post last night I was thinking this can't happen very often. Leave it to a Golden



So true! I tried googling "toothpaste in dog eye" last night and found nothing LOL found lots about toothpaste getting in people's eyes and all those things said it was ok and would not cause any serious damage at least so that made me feel a little better.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Sam's eye is ok.


----------

